# Mondraker F-Podium & F-Podium DC



## MartinRa (25. September 2020)

Servus Forengemeinde,
mir geht ein Erfahrungsaustausch zum F-Podium ab. Nachdem man wenig zum dem Bike findet hab ich mir jetzt einfach eines für die neue Saison bestellt! 
Es wird das F-Podium R, werde aber gleich vom Beginn an einige Teile tauschen. (Sattelstütze, Kurbel, Kassette, Bremse, Laufradsatz)

Liefertermin steht mit anfang Oktober, bin schon sehr gespannt!

Gibt es noch mehr Podim Fahrer? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

LG Martin


----------



## mariburg (2. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, ging mir bei der Recherche zu dem F-Podium ähnlich, ich hatte nicht viel über das F-Poduim in Zeitschriften oder Foren gefunden. War in gewisser Hinsicht also auch ein Kauf ins Blaue bei mir. 

Nach 7 Jahren Abstinenz bin ich dann diesen Sommer doch wieder auf das Bike gekommen und ich hatte mir zum Angewöhnen ein Scott Scale  940 gekauft. Schnell war dann doch klar das da noch Lust nach mehr da war und bei einem Kauf eines Schaltwerkes für das Scott bin ich beim Händler über das F-Podium DC R gestolpert. Eine kurze Probefahrt war schonmal sehr positiv aber zum Kauf konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen.
Ich hatte zuvor mich mit Mondraker noch nicht beschäftigt und wusste weder viel über Marke oder Model noch der Qualität. Hab da im Netzt wie geschrieben auch weniger gefunden als erhofft aber irgendwie habe ich es nicht aus den Kopf bekommen.
Nach einer Woche bin ich dann nochmal ab zum Händler, auf einer weiteren Probefahrt und einem guten Bachgefühl habe ich mich dann für das Bike entschieden und es gekauft. Was mir gleich nach der ersten Ausfahrt auf meiner Hausstrecke auffiel, war die Beschleunigung und Agilität. Ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl wer oder was schiebt da an, das Bike ging wesentlich besser wie das Scott, was ja eigentlich schon recht sportlich ist.  
Von der Geometrie her finde ich es sehr angenehm, schon sportlich aber noch entspannt zu fahren.  Habe es durch Tausch von Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau und Griffe für mich noch etwas Rückenfreundlicher gemacht. Habe von SQlab den 60x  Sattel drauf sowie den 80X Vorbau auf positiv und den Lenker 30X 16° low  mit den 711er Griffen. Das bringt zwar alles etwas mehr Gewicht mit, ist aber ok für mich.
Was die Langzeitqualität angeht, da lässt sich nach drei Monaten und 1600km noch nicht so viel sagen außer das ich sehr zufrieden bin. Kein Knarzen oder Knacken im Rahmen obwohl ich Fahrwerk und Rahmen mit meinem Gewischt bestimmt bis kurz vor die Grenzen bringe. Das Systemgewicht ist fast ausgereizt. Fahre das XL bei einer Größe von 193 cm. 
Das einzige was ich jetzt zu bemängeln hätte, wären die Bremsen. Die haben dann auf längeren Abfahrten doch schon mit mir zu kämpfen gehabt. Deswegen habe ich letzte Woche dann auch auf die Shimano XT  BR-M8120  umgerüstet.
Was ich auch noch etwas unglücklich gewählt finde, sind die Position der Schalter für Sattelstütze und Blockierung der Gabel und Dämpfer, da hätte ich mir eine andere Lösung gewünscht. 

Mein Fazit, ist schon ein verdammt gutes Bike was mich auch leicht wehmütig an mein erstes Fully, das 2010er Lapierre X-Control erinnert. 

Grüße Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (2. Oktober 2020)

Cool! schön zu hören, meines ist gestern gekommen!


----------



## MartinRa (2. Oktober 2020)

*Ein erstes Fazit*


> Achtung: Wer keine Lust auf ein neues Bike hat oder schon länger mit dem F-Podium liebäugelt, NICHT weiterlesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...






>


----------



## mariburg (3. Oktober 2020)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Cool! schön zu hören, meines ist gestern gekommen!


Hab gesehen, sieht schon verdammt gut aus! Gute Farbwahl, das Gelb/Schwarz wäre von den drei wahrscheinlich auch mein Favorit gewesen und die Zutatenliste hast ja auch nochmal ordentlich geändert bzw. ergänzt. Schaust schon mehr auf´s Gramm wie ich.  

Die Lösung mit dem Rockshox Twistloc finde ich richtig interessant. Könnte ich mir an meinem Bike auch gut vorstellen. Umbau selbst gemacht? Problemlos?


----------



## MartinRa (3. Oktober 2020)

mariburg schrieb:


> Hab gesehen, sieht schon verdammt gut aus! Gute Farbwahl, das Gelb/Schwarz wäre von den drei wahrscheinlich auch mein Favorit gewesen und die Zutatenliste hast ja auch nochmal ordentlich geändert bzw. ergänzt. Schaust schon mehr auf´s Gramm wie ich.
> 
> Die Lösung mit dem Rockshox Twistloc finde ich richtig interessant. Könnte ich mir an meinem Bike auch gut vorstellen. Umbau selbst gemacht? Problemlos?



Servus, ja hab ich selbst umgebaut, hab im zuge dessen auch gleich die beiden zugversteller raus geschmissen, die braucht bei push to unlock kein mensch, Funktioniert tadellos, einzig mit dem vecnum dropperhebel und den carbonice schellen harmoniert das ganze nicht perfekt, der knopf zum sperren und der dropper hebel liegen so sehr nah beinander, da muss man aufpassen beim absenken, ich hab auch noch einen bontraher droploc bestellt, den werd ich dann auch mal probieren.

LG


----------



## mariburg (3. Oktober 2020)

wie ist das Griffgefühl? Entspricht dem Originalen sehr denke ich, oder?  Hab die SQlab 711er montiert und finde die als Griffe eigentlich perfekt für mich, gerade vom Umfang her.


----------



## MartinRa (3. Oktober 2020)

Bin die originalen nie gefahren, bin bis jetzt immer ergon ge1 gefahren und komme mit den Rs Twistloc Griffen sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## MartinRa (5. Oktober 2020)

210km abgespult und mehr als glücklich mir meiner entscheidung! Einzig den Twistloc werde ich doch wieder verbannen, wenn man erst in der Abfahrt merkt das man noch entsperren muss ist das mit dem Drehgriff kaum mehr möglich, das geht per Hebel deutlich besser, werden den Bontrager Droploc probieren.

Am meisten begeistert mich der Hinterbau, ich bim schon epic, spark und ams100 gefahren und alle wippen deutlich mehr. Trotzdem hat das Podium eine super Traktion.

Der lange 500er Reach kommt mir selbst auch engen Trails überhaupt nicht ungut vor.


----------



## matt017 (6. Oktober 2020)

MartinRa schrieb:


> 210km abgespult und mehr als glücklich mir meiner entscheidung! Einzig den Twistloc werde ich doch wieder verbannen, wenn man erst in der Abfahrt merkt das man noch entsperren muss ist das mit dem Drehgriff kaum mehr möglich, das geht per Hebel deutlich besser, werden den Bontrager Droploc probieren.
> 
> Am meisten begeistert mich der Hinterbau, ich bim schon epic, spark und ams100 gefahren und alle wippen deutlich mehr. Trotzdem hat das Podium eine super Traktion.
> 
> Der lange 500er Reach kommt mir selbst auch engen Trails überhaupt nicht ungut vor.


Schön mal was von dem Mondraker zu lesen, besonders wenn du Vergleiche zu den üblichen Mitbewerbern hast. 

Die sehr gute Antriebsneutralität wird auch in den Tests, die man so findet, erwähnt. Allerdings auch, dass sich der Hinterbau dadurch sehr straff / bisschen leblos anfühlt im Downhill. 
Kannst du das Bestätigen? 

Dein Bike komplett zerlegt und den Rahmen gewogen hast du aber nicht zufällig?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2020)

_@MartinRa Ist dein Twistlock auch voellig schwammig und loesst ab und zu unbeabsichtigt aus?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (6. Oktober 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> Schön mal was von dem Mondraker zu lesen, besonders wenn du Vergleiche zu den üblichen Mitbewerbern hast.
> 
> Die sehr gute Antriebsneutralität wird auch in den Tests, die man so findet, erwähnt. Allerdings auch, dass sich der Hinterbau dadurch sehr straff / bisschen leblos anfühlt im Downhill.
> Kannst du das Bestätigen?
> ...



Nein kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich finde gerade durch den üppigen hub von 47,5mm und den damit verbundenen biedrigen Luftdruck spricht der Hinterbau super an, ich fahr allerdings auch 30% und nicht 20% sag wie empfohlen.

Nein sorry hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## MartinRa (6. Oktober 2020)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> _@MartinRa Ist dein Twistlock auch voellig schwammig und loesst ab und zu unbeabsichtigt aus?_


Nein meiner ist schön straff und hat zumindest jetzt in den ersten 300km nicht von alleine ausgelöst,  ich werde ihn aber trotzdem wieder abbauen, wenn man vor einer Abfahrt vergisst zu entsperren ist es finde ich kaum mehr möglich ohne den Lenker zu verlieren... Werden einen Bontrager Droploc Hebel ausprobieren.

Der Twistloc harmoniert sicher besser mit Push to loc, werd ich am Hardtail mit Grip Kartusche ausprobieren.


----------



## e.h.75 (8. Oktober 2020)

@matt017 Mein L Rahmen hat ohne Dämpfer und Steckachse 2194g.


----------



## MartinRa (8. Oktober 2020)

e.h.75 schrieb:


> @matt017 Mein L Rahmen hat ohne Dämpfer und Steckachse 2194g.Anhang anzeigen 1129791


Schön!


----------



## ratzec (16. November 2020)

Hallo Fangemeinde,

.... bin seit dieser Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Mondraker F Podium DC-R aus 2020. Nach dem Umstieg vom Scott Genius 740 bin ich begeistert. Mit diesem war ich zwar auch zufrieden, wollte aber gern etwas "Leichteres" mit weniger Federweg (da meine Touren ihn nicht ausnutzen). Habe das Rad letzte Woche geliefert bekommen und jetzt steht es im Wohnzimmer und wartet auf die Umbauten. Als erstes möchte ich die neue SRAM GX Eagle 10 - 52 montieren und auf jeden Fall die Bremsen tauschen. Damit stehe ich momentan vor dem Problem Nummer 1. Wollte vorn und hinten auf die Shimano 8120 umbauen, mit 203 & 180er Scheiben. 
Aber irgendwie komme ich hinten mit dem hinteren Adapter SHIMANO Adapter PM - PM +20 mm | VR/HR 180 mm nicht klar. Außerdem ist der Platz für den 8120 Bremssattel ziemlich knapp, so das er schon an der Strebe anliegt (Bild 2) ??. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Umbau auf die größere Bremse? Ginbt es da Probleme und ist die 203er Scheibe für vorn zugelassen?
Habe mal ein paar Bilder des "Problems" angehangen. Außerdem ist mir noch aufgefallen, das beim Anziehen der hinteren schraube (attel + Adapter) ein ziemlich großer Spalt an der vorderen Befestigung (Bild 3)
entsteht ??
Danke für Eure Hilfestellung

Gruß ratzec


----------



## ratzec (16. November 2020)

.... habe den Fehler gefunden (...wie dumm  ) --> Adapter war falschherum und der 8120 Sattel passt hinten definitiv nicht, da er zu breit baut und die Strebe tuschiert. Werde dann doch jetzt die 8020 einbauen - da sie hinten passt und noch Luft zum Einstellen bietet.
Kann mir noch jemand sagen, ob vorn eine 203er Scheibe zugelassen ist ??

Gruß ratzec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (16. November 2020)

da musst du beim Gabelhersteller nachschaun.


----------



## ratzec (20. November 2020)

....kann mir noch jemand sagen, welche Scheibengröße ich hinten fahren kann?
Von Mondraker gibt es da leider keine schlüssige Antwort.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Alpinamagic (22. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Info's über das F-Podium. Die einschlägigen Tests & Reviews habe ich alle bereits mehrfach gelesen  So richtig viel gibt das Internet leider nicht her, aber villeicht können mir hier die Glücklichen, die bereits ein F-Podium fahren, weiterhelfen.

Vielleicht vorab zu meinem Hintergrund:
Ich fahre aktuell ein Radon Slide Carbon mit 140 mm (v+h, Gewicht ohne Pedale ca. 11 kg), aus meiner Sicht ein klassisches Allmountain, mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin. Richtig schweres Gelände kann ich damit natürlich nicht fahren, aber das liegt (noch) mehr an mir als am Bike  Ich fühle mich auf S0 bis S2 wohl, Bikepark ist nicht mein Ding - ich kotze mich lieber berghoch aus. Ich fahre auch viel Rennrad, bin aber definitv Mountainbiker )

Die Performance des Hinterbaus wird ja durchwegs gelobt (abgesehn von PinkBike). So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist der Hinterbau schwimmend gelagert - quasi analog zum Foxy. 

Wie sind eure Eindrücke? Sackt der Hinterbau im Steilen weg?
Ist der Dämpfer gut einstellbar oder ist jedes PSI eine andere Welt?
Wie ist die Steifigkeit? Schleift da was bei harten Antritten?

Schon mal vielen Dank an euch!
Grüsse
Andreas


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Januar 2021)

Nach Foxy Carbon RR musste ein F Podium RR her. Kann keine kurzen Bikes mehr fahren


----------



## Loisl13 (17. Januar 2021)

Servus zusammen!
Hat einer von euch ein XL ? Mich täte mal das Gewicht interessieren (Rahmen oder komplettbike mit teileliste). Hat da zufällig jemand was? Will mir vielleicht eines aufbauen....Ziel unter 11

gruss der Loisl


----------



## Loisl13 (21. Januar 2021)

e.h.75 schrieb:


> @matt017 Mein L Rahmen hat ohne Dämpfer und Steckachse 2194g.Anhang anzeigen 1129791


ist das Gewicht mit oder ohne Steuersatz/Tretlager?


----------



## darkday (21. Januar 2021)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> ist das Gewicht mit oder ohne Steuersatz/Tretlager?




Mein ex wog mit Dämpfer wie auf dem Bild1 2285g. Sorry für das schlechte Bild! Unten die finale Ausbaustufe. Hab mich allerdings nach 3 Ausfahrten aufgrund von sich ablösenden Lack auf dem Unterrohr wieder von der Marke verabschiedet (Rahmen wäre mir aber ausgetauscht worden). 

Kam von einem Trek Top Fuel 9.9 RSL. Abfahrtsperformance vom Mondraker war sehr gut. Hinterbau wippte bei Aufwärtsfahrt fast garnicht.


----------



## Loisl13 (21. Januar 2021)

darkday schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1191912Mein ex wog mit Dämpfer wie auf dem Bild1 2285g. Sorry für das schlechte Bild! Unten die finale Ausbaustufe. Hab mich allerdings nach 3 Ausfahrten aufgrund von sich ablösenden Lack auf dem Unterrohr wieder von der Marke verabschiedet (Rahmen wäre mir aber ausgetauscht worden. Anhang anzeigen 1191915


Schade, war ein schöner Aufbau! Welche Rahmengrösse ist, bzw. war das denn?


----------



## darkday (21. Januar 2021)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Schade, war ein schöner Aufbau! Welche Rahmengrösse ist, bzw. war das denn?


War ein L. Habe über meinen Händler einen der limitierten Rahmen bekommen und dann selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## e.h.75 (21. Januar 2021)

@Loisl13 ohne Tretlager und Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (21. Januar 2021)

e.h.75 schrieb:


> @Loisl13 ohne Tretlager und Steuersatz


Super, danke!

was ich aber nicht verstehe...jetzt haben wir einmal den Rahmen von @e.h.75 in L mit 2194 ohne Dämpfer und das L von @darkday mit 2283 aber inkl Dämpfer 😳....woher könnte der Unterschied von ca 150 gr kommen? 🧐 hat sich der Rahmen in den letzten beiden Jahren der Rahmen verändert?.....wie schon geschrieben...leider sind die Infos über das bike spärlich....
Danke und Gruß, der Loisl


----------



## e.h.75 (21. Januar 2021)

Der von darkday ist einer von den 99 limitierten Rahmen. Die wurden noch in Deutschland gefertigt.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (21. Januar 2021)

darkday schrieb:


> War ein L. Habe über meinen Händler einen der limitierten Rahmen bekommen und dann selbst aufgebaut.



Was wurde es nach dem Mondraker ?


----------



## darkday (21. Januar 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Was wurde es nach dem Mondraker ?






Cannondale Scalpel Ultimate 2021!
Hier noch mit ungekürzten Leitungen 🙈


----------



## Quiesel12 (13. Februar 2021)

Wie macht sich das Bike denn auf trails, 100mm Gabel kommt mir als Laie recht spärlich vor.


----------



## MartinRa (13. Februar 2021)

Absolut unbrauchbar, ich trags immer sobalds technisch wird.


----------



## Loisl13 (17. März 2021)

Servus zusammen,

so, mittlerweile habe ich mir einen Rahmen gekauft und baue das feine, geile Ding jetzt auf.

Blöderweise hab ich irgendwo die Steckachse hinten verschlampt und brauch ne neue. Leider gibts von Mondraker kein Techsheet und sie haben auch noch nicht geantwortet was ich denn für eine Steckachse benötige. An meinem Rahmen ist das UDH Ausfallende / Schaltauge dran. Habt Ihr das auch? Könnt Ihr mal schauen was Ihr für Abmessungen bei der Achse habt ( Gewindesteigung / Länge ) habt.
DANKESCHÖÖÖN.

Hier geht's zum Aufbau Thread: 
Aufbau F-Podium 2021


----------



## Deleted 589195 (17. September 2021)

Servus!
Kann es sein, dass sowohl beim F-Podium als auch beim F-Podium DC der selbe Rahmen zum Einsatz kommt? Falls ja, wie wirkt sich das auf die Uphill Eigenschaften aus? 
LG


----------



## DarkRusher (17. September 2021)

Das ist der gleiche Rahmen, die Ausstattung der Räder unterscheidet sich ein wenig von Haus aus. 
Die DC-Version hat mehr Federweg an der Gabel (120mm zu 100mm) und eine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze usw. ist halt ein klein bisschen mehr auf runterfahren ausgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589195 (17. September 2021)

DarkRusher schrieb:


> Die DC-Version hat mehr Federweg an der Gabel (120mm zu 100mm) und eine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze usw. ist halt ein klein bisschen mehr auf runterfahren ausgelegt.


Wirkt sich der flachere Sitzwinkel den man durch die längere Gabel bekommen negativ auf die Eigenschaften Bergauf aus?


----------



## checky (15. Oktober 2021)

Nö. Also bei mir zumindest nicht. Hatte beides & mir taugts mit längerer Gabel besser. Habe aber nur 115mm statt der 120mm an der Front.
DC hat auch mehr Federweg am Heck. Da fehlen Spacer im Dämpfer die den Hub beim non DC begrenzen. Kann man bei jedem non DC mit Fox Dämpfer relativ einfach umbauen


----------



## Deleted 589195 (26. Oktober 2021)

Das heißt wenn man über einen Kauf nachdächte 😂, eher zur normalen Variante greifen und selbst umbauen? Oder doch gleich DC?


----------



## checky (30. Oktober 2021)

DC ist ja mehr als nur der Federweg & auch ne Frage was man will: ein XC auf Steroiden oder ein wieselflinkes Trail?
Ich nutze das Ding als potentes XC Fully. Deswegen auch die (aufgebockte) 32er SC und XC Reifen (sind inzwischen aber wieder 2,4er).


----------



## mountainbiker91 (29. Dezember 2022)

Noch aktive Mondraker F Podium Fahrende hier?


----------



## Loisl13 (29. Dezember 2022)

🙋‍♂️
Auf Grund von Verletzungen in 22 nicht so viel unterwegs gewesen, aber für 2023 sollte es wieder abgehen 🚀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (29. Dezember 2022)




----------



## mountainbiker91 (29. Dezember 2022)

Fahre nähmlich momentan ein Ghost Lector SF World Cup eigen Aufbau mit AXS etc. Habe aber einen neuen Mondraker F Podium RR von 2021 geschickt bekommen wie @Loisl13 ihn hat. Rahmenset würde mich 2400€ kosten wenn ich ihn nehme. Weiß nicht ob das preislich ok für einen neuen Rahmen wäre mit Rechnung etc. Bin halt nur knapp 1,60m mit 74cm Schritt. Hab aber zum Testen mal hinten ein Laufrad rein und bin wie beim Ghost Hardtail in XS fast gleich mit allem. Der Ghost Rahmen wiegt mit Eightpin ja auch knapp 2kg. Denke mit meinen Parts würde ich unter 11 Kg bleiben. Bin mit dem Hardtail super zufrieden aber ich denke ein bissi Federweg wäre immer gut zuhaben.


----------



## Gijs (29. Dezember 2022)

_Ich habe meiner auch von XC zum DC umgebaut. Macht doch mehr Spaß um wiegt immer noch 10,3kg_


----------



## COLKURTZ (30. Dezember 2022)

Schön, dass der Thread lebt.

Ein DC RR 2023 Rahmenset ist unterwegs zu mir und ich werde es die Tage aufbauen


----------



## mountainbiker91 (30. Dezember 2022)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Schön, dass der Thread lebt.
> 
> Ein DC RR 2023 Rahmenset ist unterwegs zu mir und ich werde es die Tage aufbauen


Sehr schön. Bei mir wird es der F Podium RR aus 2021.
Wird dein Rahmen auch etwas mit Schutzfolie beklebt?


----------



## COLKURTZ (30. Dezember 2022)

Wie immer bei Carbon Rahmen bei mir. Ich nehme 0815 Kfz-Folie und zusätzlich so ein Bitumen/Gummitape für exponierte Stellen, zB Kettenstrebe unten ein schmaler Streifen.

Edit, wegen der netten PN. Mein Aufbau im groben:

DC RR 23 Rahmen 115mm
RS SID 120 Select Charger Remote (bewusst keine Ultimate mit Race Day)
DT240+SMCi30 mit Maxxis oder Vittorias
BikeYoke
GX/X01 Schaltungsmix
Magura (4 Kolben vo, 2 hinten)


----------



## COLKURTZ (30. Dezember 2022)

Da ich wirklich sehr wenig im Netz finde, auch zu anderen Mondraker Modellen, und ein kleiner Anhalt zB ein Dauertest in der Mountainbike 08/21 bietet (Lager sehr gut, insg. keine Auffälligkeiten, jedoch Lack schlecht):

Wie schaut es bei Euch mit Langzeiterfahrungen aus, F-Podium oder Mondraker allgemein? 
Wie kulant und wie schnell ist Mondraker bei Garantiefällen?


----------



## mountainbiker91 (30. Dezember 2022)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Da ich wirklich sehr wenig im Netz finde, auch zu anderen Mondraker Modellen, und ein kleiner Anhalt zB ein Dauertest in der Mountainbike 08/21 bietet (Lager sehr gut, insg. keine Auffälligkeiten, jedoch Lack schlecht):
> 
> Wie schaut es bei Euch mit Langzeiterfahrungen aus, F-Podium oder Mondraker allgemein?
> Wie kulant und wie schnell ist Mondraker bei Garantiefällen?


Klingt super. 
Bei mir kommt folgendes rein:

Tune Race XC23 Lrs/Maxxis Aspen
RS Sid Select + Ultimate 
GX Carbon Kurbel
X01 AXS Schaltwerk mit XX1 Kette und Kassette 
Tune Geiles Teil Vorbau
Bike Ahead Carbon Lenker
Sram Level Ultimate Carbon Bremsen
Syncros Belcarra Carbon Sattel
Dropper mal sehen. Brauch ich was kurzes wie KS Lev i Rage 75mm Hub


----------



## DarkRusher (30. Dezember 2022)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Wie kulant und wie schnell ist Mondraker bei Garantiefällen?


Mondraker hat bzgl. Garantiefällen die letzten 2 Jahre sehr stark abgebaut... laut meinem Händler (langjähriger Mondraker-Partner mit eigentlich gutem Kontakt zu denen) und auch nach persönlicher Erfahrung meinerseits.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (3. Januar 2023)

Frohes Neues an Alle F Podium Besitzer hier☺️🍀

Kann mir jemand sagen mit wieviel NM die Sattelstütze festgezogen wird? Der Pfeil auf der Klemme soll bestimmt mit dem Schlitz des Sattelrohrs am Rahmen fluchten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (3. Januar 2023)

Mondraker macht keine NM Angabe für die Sattelstütze (gem. Exploded View bzw Ersatzteilübersicht, gibt's im Download auf der Mondraker Seite)


----------



## mountainbiker91 (3. Januar 2023)

Ok danke. Habe noch eine Frage zum Innenlager Einbau. Habe eine Sram Dub Kurbel mit Sram Innenlager. Habt ihr links und rechts einen Spacer unter dem Innenlager oder nur rechts zwischen Kurbel und Innenlager den Spacer. Finde es laut Sram nicht zwingend aufklärend.


----------



## COLKURTZ (3. Januar 2023)

Das F-Podium hat BSA 73mm.

DUB Lager
innen: keine Spacer
außen Richtung Kurbel mit Kettenblatt: 4.5mm

Link: Übersicht MTB, Seite 7


----------



## mountainbiker91 (3. Januar 2023)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Das F-Podium hat BSA 73mm.
> 
> DUB Lager
> innen: keine Spacer
> außen Richtung Kurbel mit Kettenblatt: 4.5mm


Danke. Hab eben auch gemessen und hatte es mit den 4.5mm schon eingebaut. 😉


----------



## COLKURTZ (3. Januar 2023)

Ich bin gerade auch im Aufbau meines heute angekommenen Rahmensets , Nachschicht!

Die Zugverlegung ist vergleichsweise tricky. Den Durchgang für die Dropper Post Außenhülle innen am Tretlager vorbei musste ich suchen, zum Glück nicht lange, da hatte ich das potentielle Loch durch die Wartungsöffnung am unteren Unterrohr erspäht.... Dazu ist bei Mondraker leider nichts dokumentiert.

Was ich nicht wusste, die innenverlegten Leitungen sind nicht in Röhrchen geführt und einlaminiert, sondern lose im Rahmen. Für alle drei innenlaufenden mechanischen Leitungen, nicht jedoch für die Bremsleitung, habe ich fleißig den beiliegenden Gummischlauch montiert, um ein mögliches Klappern von Anfang an auszumerzen.

Insgesamt 6 Leitungen gilt es, zu verlegen und zu installieren. Das ist mein Aufbau Nr. 49 in meiner Historie, also einer, der etwas länger dauert als sonst.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (3. Januar 2023)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auch im Aufbau meines heute angekommenen Rahmensets , Nachschicht!
> 
> Die Zugverlegung ist vergleichsweise tricky. Den Durchgang für die Dropper Post Außenhülle innen am Tretlager vorbei musste ich suchen, zum Glück nicht lange, da hatte ich das potentielle Loch durch die Wartungsöffnung am unteren Unterrohr erspäht.... Dazu ist bei Mondraker leider nichts dokumentiert.
> 
> ...


Meins ist auch bald fertig. Ich musste nur Bremse Hinten, Dämpfer und Vario Stütze durch den Rahmen legen. Das man nicht durchs Tretlager sondern durch die kleine Öffnung geht hatte ich in einem Video von Mondraker für das Nachrüsten einer Vario gesehen. 😁
Nutzt du einen RockShox Twistloc für Gabel, Dämpfer oder was anderes?


----------



## COLKURTZ (3. Januar 2023)

Twistlock Generation 2. Dieser liegt dem Rahmenset DC RR 2023 bei.

Dämpfer ist dran. Nur habe für meine neue SID 35 120 Select den falschen Druckstufeneinstellknopf bestellt, deswegen ist die Gabel noch nicht am Twistlock angeschlossen.

Bei Dir dann AXS, oder fährst Du Singlespeed ....

Anbei, die Farbe silber-weiß des DC RR 2023 kommt live und in Farbe nochmal edler und wertiger rüber als auf den Produktfotos. Das weiß hat silber-glanz beigemischt, das kommt gut


----------



## mountainbiker91 (3. Januar 2023)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Twistlock Generation 2. Dieser liegt dem Rahmenset DC RR 2023 bei.
> 
> Dämpfer ist dran. Nur habe für meine neue SID 35 120 Select den falschen Druckstufeneinstellknopf bestellt, deswegen ist die Gabel noch nicht am Twistlock angeschlossen.
> 
> ...


Ja mit AXS. Bin sehr gespannt wie es sich fährt. Mit meinen 1,58m passt es aber auch mit Schrittlänge und Überstand noch und ist im Vergleich zu anderen Racern flacher aber länger. Bin es aber vom Ghost Lector SF gewöhnt. Hatte bei Insta sogar Just for Fun mal an Bec Mc Connell geschrieben. Kamm sogar ne Naricht zurück das Sie genauso groß ist und es super passt. Sie hat aber auch ein paar World Cups mehr gewonnen als Ich 😜


----------



## COLKURTZ (5. Januar 2023)

FP DC RR 23 Gr. L Eigenaufbau 11.65kg ohne Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbiker91 (Sonntag um 20:26)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> FP DC RR 23 Gr. L Eigenaufbau 11.65kg ohne Pedale
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1613991Anhang anzeigen 1613992Anhang anzeigen 1613993


Schöner Aufbau! Ich muss nur noch alles nachziehen und Sattelstütze verlegen. Trotz Video ging der erste Versuch heute schief und brauche eine neue Zughülle. 🙄
Wie habt ihr Eure Löcher am Rahmen verschlossen wenn Ihr die AXS nutzt? Oder kann man einfach auf lassen?


----------



## COLKURTZ (Sonntag um 20:44)

@mountainbiker91
Dann bin schon schon gespannt auf ein Foto Deines fertigen Aufbaus.

Vorab noch eine Antwort auf die Frage "wie rum gehört die Sattelklemme?". Die Verschraubung gehört nach vorne, sprich über den Ausschnitt an deinem Sattelrohr. Ich hatte sie erst hinten, kam mir wegen des Ausschnitts jedoch falsch vor, und hatte sicherheitshalber auf Produktfotos von Mondraker geschaut, worauf man das erkennen kann. Ist eigentlich auch logisch.

Für die nicht verwendeten Löcher an den Kabelklemmen, die zwei Öffnungen besitzen, einmal größer (Bremsleitung) und einmal kleiner (Zughüllen), verwendet man originale Stopfen, die in in entsprechend zweifacher Größe dem Rahmenset beiliegen sollten. Ich hätte noch welche über. Ich würde nicht verwendete Öffnungen verschließen.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (Sonntag um 20:59)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> @mountainbiker91
> Dann bin schon schon gespannt auf ein Foto Deines fertigen Aufbaus.
> 
> Vorab noch eine Antwort auf die Frage "wie rum gehört die Sattelklemme?". Die Verschraubung gehört nach vorne, sprich über den Ausschnitt an deinem Sattelrohr. Ich hatte sie erst hinten, kam mir wegen des Ausschnitts jedoch falsch vor, und hatte sicherheitshalber auf Produktfotos von Mondraker geschaut, worauf man das erkennen kann. Ist eigentlich auch logisch.
> ...





COLKURTZ schrieb:


> @mountainbiker91
> Dann bin schon schon gespannt auf ein Foto Deines fertigen Aufbaus.
> 
> Vorab noch eine Antwort auf die Frage "wie rum gehört die Sattelklemme?". Die Verschraubung gehört nach vorne, sprich über den Ausschnitt an deinem Sattelrohr. Ich hatte sie erst hinten, kam mir wegen des Ausschnitts jedoch falsch vor, und hatte sicherheitshalber auf Produktfotos von Mondraker geschaut, worauf man das erkennen kann. Ist eigentlich auch logisch.
> ...


Schraube der Klemme kommt nach hinten wie auf deinen Fotos hier. Auch ersichtlich wie es McConnel mit dem Primaflor Team an allen Rädern hat. Bzgl der Leitungen habe ich die Teile auch. Geht mir aber um das hintere an der Kettenstrebe wo die Leitung für Schaltung eigl rauskommt.


----------



## COLKURTZ (Sonntag um 21:03)

Meine Fotos sind davor aufgenommen, ich hab sie mittlerweile nach vorne gedreht . Mondraker macht's auf seinen Produktfotos auch so. Edit: Primaflor, check, erkannt, die machen es nach hinten, warum auch immer.


----------



## COLKURTZ (Sonntag um 21:11)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> Geht mir aber um das hintere an der Kettenstrebe wo die Leitung für Schaltung eigl rauskommt.


Da habe ich nichts verwendet, kommt bei mir ja auch ne Zughülle raus  ....k.a., ich würde es mit irgendwas verschließen; bei mir lag dafür nichts bei.

Nach ein paar Einstellungsfahrten und einem Heute zum ersten Mal richtig im Wald, habe ich wohl für mich zur passenden Rahmengröße gegriffen, Stichwort Größenempfehlung. Ich bin 178/84, habe das F-Podium in L mit einem 60mm -6 Grad Vorbau. Einzig unter dem Vorbau bin ich (derzeit) bei relativ vielen 20mm Spacern angelangt, um einen Wohlfühl-Stack zu erreichen (weil, ist ja ein DC, und kein reines XC). Druck und damit Grip hatte ich genug vorne, das habe ich ultra-weichen und klitschigen Verhältnisse heute schon gut aufgezeigt.

Neue Bikes fahren immer gut.... Gibt ja genügende Posts hier im Forum, in denen Mitglieder von ihren Neuanschaffungen schwärmen. Meistens relativiert sich das mit der Zeit, um sich ehrlich zu machen.

Das sind meine Eindrücke, ganz vorsichtig bitte nehmen, nur nach den ersten Ausfahrten:

Bergauf gibt es noch effizientere und schnellere Bikes in der gleichen Klasse. Es ist insgesamt gut, nicht schlecht, aber das ist keine herausragende Stärke. Dafür hat es, im technischen, sehr viel Traktion.

Im Flachen, insbesondere gleichmäßig getreten, hat es eine hohe Effizienz und einen für mich, auf die Kategorie bezogenen, erstaunlich hohen Komfort. Auf diesem DC kann man entspannt epische Tagetouren verbringen bez. Geo und Fahrwerk. Komfort und Effizienz vereint spart es, lange gefahren, Kraft ein.

Bergab bin ich begeistert für die Kategorie DC. Überall Grip, Federwegsreserven insbesondere hinten, stabil geradeaus, trotzdem genau den Spritzer Agilität , den man sich von dieser Art Bike erwarten darf.

Ich glaube derzeit, das Bike wird länger bei mir bleiben (sagt der Turbo-Buyer und Bike-Wechsler vor dem Herrn)


----------



## mountainbiker91 (Montag um 22:31)

Endlich fertig. Leider hab ich keine gute Camera. Gabel gefällt mir ganz gut in der Farbe, aber war zum vorherigen Rad angepasst worden. Sattelklemme habe ich mit 3-4NM festgezogen was denke gut sein sollte. Gesamtgewicht inkl PTN Nudels 10.9kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (Dienstag um 15:44)

Zwei fesche Aufbauten! Kann es gar nicht mehr erwarten mein F-Podium heuer in seine dritte XCO Saison zu schicken (heuer erstmalig im DC Trimm)


----------



## COLKURTZ (Dienstag um 16:30)

Danke für die Blumen 

Einmal XC Aufbau, einmal DC.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (Mittwoch um 08:35)

Danke ebenfalls😊

Fährt jemand von Euch eine Kettenführung als Sicherheit an seinem Rad?


----------



## COLKURTZ (Mittwoch um 19:10)

Kann jemand helfen? Gibt es eine Bezugsquelle für Mondraker Schriftzüge am Rahmen? Ich find' nix


----------



## MartinRa (Mittwoch um 19:53)

speedydecal z.b.


----------



## COLKURTZ (Mittwoch um 20:23)

Treffer. Danke @MartinRa


----------

